# Scaring Party Guests



## meloncholydolly (Oct 10, 2009)

Im having a party on the 30th. I have all the food and decor ready but what I really want is to scare the pants off my guests. My creativity has stopped flowing so I thought Id ask for some ideas. My party is a 7 deadly sins theme if that sparks any ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Aug 31, 2007)

Never thought about scaring the guests. Sounds cool but I've always been afraid that it might provoke some violent responses especially after everyone has had a few. Maybe something on a macro basis that effects everyone at one time like zombies attacking the house, or a fake news alert on the television via dvd about an escaped insane asylum inmate running loose in your neighborhood, or stage a fake murder with one of your friends with blanks and fake blood. Would love to hear other ideas also if that is the sort of thing your talking about. Or are you talking about scaring individuals by jumping out and screaming boo with a hideous outfit on? Guest have to be really good sports for that to work unless it is done fairly delicately I think. But what do I know? I've never done it before. Would love to hear about other's experiences with that sort of thing.


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I had my guest walk up through a laser vortex under my carport but at the exit I put a pressure mat that would turn on a small compressor hooked to two air horns. It worked great and let us know when people showed up.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Screamers or motion activated stuff works great, especially in a hallway or bathroom.. people let their guard down and get scared easily.. one year we put a corpse in the bathtub and left the curtain open a bit.. got a couple screams..  we also usually hang severed heads from the outside windows and have a lifesize Jason standing on the back steps by the patio door..


----------



## meloncholydolly (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm looking for one big scare to scare everyone at once. As far as other stuff my whole bathroom is gunna be covered in webs and spiders, with a doll cocooned in the corner of the shower and ihave a motion activated drop down spider as well. Makes my skin crawl thinking about it lol. I'm alos going to so the hanging spider sacs I saw in another thread.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

A good way to get a group scare is to hold a seance, and have a loud disruption planned.

A note about the suggestion involving blanks... don't. Blanks are still extremely dangerous, and have killed even when in the hands of trained professionals.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Aug 31, 2007)

VexFX said:


> A good way to get a group scare is to hold a seance, and have a loud disruption planned.
> 
> A note about the suggestion involving blanks... don't. Blanks are still extremely dangerous, and have killed even when in the hands of trained professionals.


Thanks for the info. I 've never used the blanks and didn't know they were dangerous. Maybe some kind of caps or something would suffice. The seance idea is very cool but I wouldn't want to accidently summon anything otherwordly to my house as in Paranormal Activity.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

CMK4425 said:


> I had my guest walk up through a laser vortex under my carport but at the exit I put a pressure mat that would turn on a small compressor hooked to two air horns. It worked great and let us know when people showed up.


LMFAO!! This is great. My guests would kill me they'd be so pissed. I love it. *adding to brain for ideas next year*



WitchyRN said:


> Screamers or motion activated stuff works great, especially in a hallway or bathroom.. people let their guard down and get scared easily.. one year we put a corpse in the bathtub and left the curtain open a bit.. got a couple screams..  we also usually hang severed heads from the outside windows and have a lifesize Jason standing on the back steps by the patio door..


I agree, i have those little pumpkin screamers that scream REALLY loud when lights are turned on. I put them in bathrooms and in the drawer that holds my Tempt Fate prizes cause people would try to get in and have a peek at the prizes and it would scream so loud and scare them and warn everyone. It was classic and i intend to do it again this year


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I've mentioned this in other threads. We had a friend that was goingto be late to the party. I contacted him and he agreed to play a scary prank on our guests. About 10:30, the front door burst open and a chainsaw weilding maniac came in through the house revving the chainsaw. People were screaming and one lost bladder control. My friend then darted out the back door. He was only in the house about 20 seconds, so we would not give anyone carbon monoxide poisoning.  Of course the cutting chain was removed from the chainsaw for safety. He then joined the party after changing out of the burlap sack on his head and into his regular mask.

It was a great scare and some guests still expect something like that each year. Maybe next year I'll try something different.

Eric


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

My suggestion might be a bit too tame, but something I like to do each year is to set up some hanging bats in a room close to a door that gets opened frequently.

So this year, I have it set up in the carport. I attach a very long piece of fishing line to each bat. Then thread the fishing line through an eyebolt that is in the carport ceiling. Then tie the fishing line to an eyebolt that is on the upper corner of my carport door.

So each time the carport door is opened (which is happening constantly), the bats raise up. And each time the door is closed, the bats drop. It is a really cool (and easy) effect that ALWAYS gets several people (and some of them - more than once). 

I have had all my eyebolts up for 5+ years and I just store my bats with the long pieces of fishing line, so the set up now is less than an hour


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

This idea is more of a "gotcha" kind of thing more than a scare, but this year, we're going to be putting medicine bottles with funny labels and the noisiest contents we can find in the medicine cabinet in the bathroom. We're going to fill the medicine cabinet with them, using little ramps made of cardboard on the shelves, so that if anybody using the bathroom during the party decides to snoop in the medicine cabinet all the noisy bottles will tumble out all over them and make a huge racket. Hehehee

Sorry I can't give any suggestions for real scaring of the guest though, we have our guests go through the haunted house as they enter the party, so we're usually done with the scaring by the time the party really gets started.  Would really be great if we could manage a scare in the middle though for everybody.... Hmmmm....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This one never fails to scare.


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm planning on putting large bubble wrap under the bath mats in the bathroom...so will make the loud pop noise when people step on them. Sure to get a scream or two. We also have a spider that runs on a sensor that is going to drop as people walk under it. Curious to see how that's gonna work!


----------



## Recently Deceased (Jul 27, 2010)

If you know anyone that won't be at the party but could dress like cops and come do a raid for drugs. Have tissue and toilet paper handy, I've seen it happen and people loose their minds


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Recently Deceased, I love that idea! I can imagine so many people freaking - everyone always acts guilty just walking past a police officer in the street!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Warning!*

Scaring people outside of a "Haunted House" setting may lead to unexpected violent, crazed reactions and/or bad temperment from people you thought you knew and loved.
You assume what they will do..and your assumptions may be very wrong.
I did some freelance scaring to my once girlfriend and she wouldnot stop screaming, I assumed she would scream once, recognise it was me with just some crappy cheap black and white clown makeup smeared on my face..then her teenage daughter came running in and she wouldn't stop screaming either.
This was No Fun for me at all.


----------



## tonyesc76 (Oct 19, 2010)

i put a leaf blower in the closet that you have to walk by to get into the house. hooked it up to a remote control. did a test run on my wife that didnt know i put it in there and she droped the groceries all over the floor. cant wait for the party to start tonight... lol


----------

